# Galaxy Nexus Clocked at 1.65 GHz



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

If anyone is looking for more speed out of their Nexus Franco just released 18.2 with 1.6 GHz and 1.65 GHz. Tested the 1.65 GHz slot and got 102 in linpack. CHECK IT OUT!!!


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Just tried at 1.65. Super smooth. To nervous to keep it that high though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Complete beast mode.. Been running smoothly for 10 mins so far!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Has 1.42 worked for y'all in the past?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

reuuin said:


> Has 1.42 worked for y'all in the past?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


this is weird and i dont wanna jinx myself.. but to answer that question no... within 5 mins it would freeze up on me...... the franco kernel is working incrediblyyyyy fast and has been stabl for the last 15 mins or so.... im praying its gonna hold off and not freeze!! i compared it to my brothers razr maxx and its night and day difference..... what i dont understand is.. arent these processors made to run at 1.5 however they are underclocked?? soo why does it start to freeze at 1.42???? weird but its working smooth as butter at 1,65 on liquid ics


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> this is weird and i dont wanna jinx myself.. but to answer that question no... within 5 mins it would freeze up on me...... the franco kernel is working incrediblyyyyy fast and has been stabl for the last 15 mins or so.... im praying its gonna hold off and not freeze!! i compared it to my brothers razr maxx and its night and day difference..... what i dont understand is.. arent these processors made to run at 1.5 however they are underclocked?? soo why does it start to freeze at 1.42???? weird but its working smooth as butter at 1,65 on liquid ics


+1

I wonder if this is actually Oc this high or if its just a fake step.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm running at 1.65 lol. Its pretty freakin smooth


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm running 1.65 and my phone seems faster than ever... idk if its real but I love it. On aokp 25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> +1
> 
> I wonder if this is actually Oc this high or if its just a fake step.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i dont think theres anything fake about it..... my phones SOARING faster then it has ever before... literally INSTANT responses to presses on the screen... apps load up INSTANTLY! this is seriously incredible.. like i said.. i hopeee it lasts!! franco 18.2 at 1.65ghz+ liquid ics= wowww


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

I've read a few articles where they stated the OMAP4460 wasn't able to reach 1.5 GHz becuase of a known bug. Either way the phone is super smooth with higher benchmarks. I know they don't necessarily mean anything... but linpack is reaching 102 where i've only reach 95 with trinitys 1.5 GHz.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Phone is definitely hotter also. Quick someone pass me an icepack!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

concern now is... is it safe??? it deff is hotter like said above!


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder how long it would take before the processor went bad after keeping it overclocked this high

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

Good question... depends on what you're doing with the phone. If running benchmarks its going to get hot. The governor used also has something to do with how often it ramps up to full speed. We need to get franco on rootz to find out more.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> Good question... depends on what you're doing with the phone. If running benchmarks its going to get hot. The governor used also has something to do with how often it ramps up to full speed. We need to get franco on rootz to find out more.


He is on rootz. Check the GSM forum


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> Good question... depends on what you're doing with the phone. If running benchmarks its going to get hot. The governor used also has something to do with how often it ramps up to full speed. We need to get franco on rootz to find out more.


well i noticed he wrote 2303840495 different warnings saying be careful and not responsible.... soo usually nothing good comes out of words like that.. hahah


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm running ondemand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> I wonder how long it would take before the processor went bad after keeping it overclocked this high
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well the processor is supposed to be able to run at 1.5 GHz no problem so it's really only clocked 150 MHz higher. But the overheating issue is a concern.


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> He is on rootz. Check the GSM forum


Hadn't checked the GSM section. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody know what temp these processors should be running at??


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> Good question... depends on what you're doing with the phone. If running benchmarks its going to get hot. The governor used also has something to do with how often it ramps up to full speed. We need to get franco on rootz to find out more.


 This phone is equipped with thermal throttling though there's no active cooling. Still thermal throttling is not going to fix overheating right away, just minimize it. If it's hot and the battery isn't draining fast (which would mean the heat is from the CPU and not the rapid battery drain) then be careful. Ezekeel has enabled higher OC values in his kernel a few days ago.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> Anybody know what temp these processors should be running at??


how can u even test?? i downloaded a widget and it says my phone doesnt have a cpu temperature sensor


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> this is weird and i dont wanna jinx myself.. but to answer that question no... within 5 mins it would freeze up on me...... the franco kernel is working incrediblyyyyy fast and has been stabl for the last 15 mins or so.... im praying its gonna hold off and not freeze!! i compared it to my brothers razr maxx and its night and day difference..... what i dont understand is.. arent these processors made to run at 1.5 however they are underclocked?? soo why does it start to freeze at 1.42???? weird but its working smooth as butter at 1,65 on liquid ics


Every processor is different. some people won't be able to do higher than 1.4 yet you can do 1.6

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Every processor is different. some people won't be able to do higher than 1.4 yet you can do 1.6
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thats just it tho.. i COULDNT do 1.42 like alot of other processors.... but 1.65 works fine??? makes no sense to me lol


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

no thanks haha 1.2 is fine for me!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is this kernel? I have his app but when I download its not showing up in any folders. I flashed back to stock 4.0.2 last night to set up boot manager and I don't want to auto-flash. I want to use it in a performance slot in bm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> this is weird and i dont wanna jinx myself.. but to answer that question no... within 5 mins it would freeze up on me...... the franco kernel is working incrediblyyyyy fast and has been stabl for the last 15 mins or so.... im praying its gonna hold off and not freeze!! i compared it to my brothers razr maxx and its night and day difference..... what i dont understand is.. arent these processors made to run at 1.5 however they are underclocked?? soo why does it start to freeze at 1.42???? weird but its working smooth as butter at 1,65 on liquid ics


What I understand is that there are are 1.2 ghz binned and 1.4 ghz binned processors. The 1.4ghz ones can handle 1.4 just fine and usually much higher. the 1.2 ones will have trouble above about 1.35.

I could be wrong, it could be 1.2 and 1.5 binned (basically they're put in a bin and rated).


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i dont think it works for 4.0.2?


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Where is this kernel? I have his app but when I download its not showing up in any folders. I flashed back to stock 4.0.2 last night to set up boot manager and I don't want to auto-flash. I want to use it in a performance slot in bm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Only compatible with 4.0.3 and 4.0.4 I believe


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

I personally couldn't run 1.42 slot without ridiculous lag... but 1.65 is butter. Hot butter lol


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Where is this kernel? I have his app but when I download its not showing up in any folders. I flashed back to stock 4.0.2 last night to set up boot manager and I don't want to auto-flash. I want to use it in a performance slot in bm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


check the root of your SD card


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Going to try it. Odd, first 1.4 kernel I tried turtled horribly, but been very happy with trinity 1.56/512. Who knows...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Where is this kernel? I have his app but when I download its not showing up in any folders. I flashed back to stock 4.0.2 last night to set up boot manager and I don't want to auto-flash. I want to use it in a performance slot in bm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It downloads to the Download folder









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah I want to try as well! But a little scared since 1.4 acted up on me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't tried this kernel but in the past anything over 1.35Ghz was a no go. But I did try GLaDOS 1.14 and was able to run at 1.5Ghz without problem using his live oc. He also noted this in his change log and made a comment on twitter a few days ago

GLaDOS-V1.14
Override factory-set limitations for the MPU greatly increasing the OC potential.

Looks like they are using the same method here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

Always make sure set on boot is unchecked when trying new frequencies... that way you're not stuck in a boot loop if fit hits the shan.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

dch921 said:


> Haven't tried this kernel but in the past anything over 1.35Ghz was a no go. But I did try GLaDOS 1.14 and was able to run at 1.5Ghz without problem using his live oc. He also noted this in his change log and made a comment on twitter a few days ago
> 
> GLaDOS-V1.14
> Override factory-set limitations for the MPU greatly increasing the OC potential.
> ...


I'm pretty sure this is the reason why people can run 1.65 on this kernel better than 1.4 on the older ones.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys the issue with running certain the higher speeds with the specific kernel. When he released 17 of this kernel I could run 1.5 flawlessly. When released 17.1 and a 17.2, whatever fix it he made to fix the screen of death, and forth stable improvement, I could no longer run 1.5. On this kernel I run everything flawlessly.
It has to do with the specific kernel. I ran 1.4 flawlessly on savage Zen kernel and its much older than this one.

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I personally can run every step without issue but 1.5GHz it's my phones sweet spot. 2700 with 1.65 and this:







with 1.5...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

ya see, my phone couldnt run at 1.42, but could run at 1.5 and up. when i benchmark with antutu i am getting bad scores (under 6000) but with #13 i would get 7000 at 1.35. i understand every processor is different, but i dont get how my phone just doesnt hold up to some peoples. with the OG droid my phone couldnt get to 1.2ghz (it woud just shut off if i tried) but when running at 800mhz it will be on par with anyones phone that was also running at 800mhz.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

ya, i just benchmarked at 1.65, 1.6, 1.5, and 1.35 and the score goes up when i dial back the clock speed(?)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I love and hate how releases are so fast for this phone haha I was just getting used to 18.1


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

shanimal92 said:


> ya, i just benchmarked at 1.65, 1.6, 1.5, and 1.35 and the score goes up when i dial back the clock speed(?)


Your phone is getting hotter and hotter causing it to not perform as well. Wait a couple minutes between running benchmarks which instantly raise tempatures to high points.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Your phone is getting hotter and hotter causing it to not perform as well. Wait a couple minutes between running benchmarks which instantly raise tempatures to high points.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i did wait. when i said, "i just benchmarked..." i didnt mean right now. plus, my phone didnt get hot, like at all. its weird. i also didnt really notice a huge speed bumb from 1.2 to 1.65. everyone is saying thats its blazing fast and all this, but i dont see a difference really. im on liquid beta 5 with nova launcher 15


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

That's both cf and quadrant scores for 1.65

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

For those of you using 1.5+ as a max freq. I'd be very careful. If the phone starts getting warm turn it back down. Seems like a quick way to kill the phone IMO. Not trying to be the party killer just want everyone to be cautious at those speeds.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

tb7andro said:


> That's both cf and quadrant scores for 1.65
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not Franco \/


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Throw the phone in the freezer and benchmark like a boss


----------



## kidtronic (Nov 1, 2011)

1.5 GHz on AOKP 25.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Getting crazy amount of wake locks on Franco's. Love the performance but phone won't enter deep sleep. Reverted to Imo's and issue resolved.

If anyone else has a similar problem, I was getting a wlan wake lock, gpio wake lock, and modem USB wake lock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> Getting crazy amount of wake locks on Franco's. Love the performance but phone won't enter deep sleep. Reverted to Imo's and issue resolved.
> 
> If anyone else has a similar problem, I was getting a wlan wake lock, gpio wake lock, and modem USB wake lock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You probably have hotplug mod on right? Toggle it off, reboot and toggle back on. I had the same problem when I was using 18.2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> You probably have hotplug mod on right? Toggle it off, reboot and toggle back on. I had the same problem when I was using 18.2


Hmmm...sadly I did not have hot plug enabled. I may enable the mod and see if that corrects anything though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Where does one get this kernel?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Where does one get this kernel?


Franco's kernel is on xda (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1422956)

If it's on rootz, it's not under cdma at least, maybe it's under gsm.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

EricErK said:


> Franco's kernel is on xda


it's here too. I'd give you a link if I weren't on my phone. check the GSM section


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

wow... this is crazy. 1.42 and my phone fluffs up, 1.5 I got reboots but that was on the first 17 version that had bootloaps. 1.65 is working fine and VERY well, if it takes too much of a hit in battery life though I can't do it. I had a 1.0ghz underclock before.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

reuuin said:


> Throw the phone in the freezer and benchmark like a boss


Lmao +1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> wow... this is crazy. 1.42 and my phone fluffs up, 1.5 I got reboots but that was on the first 17 version that had bootloaps. 1.65 is working fine and VERY well, if it takes too much of a hit in battery life though I can't do it. I had a 1.0ghz underclock before.


 that's crazy.. On 18.2 I can run all frequencies stable... Im gonna stay steady at 1.5 just to stay SOMEWHAT conservative lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is weird. was keeping my phone undervolted at 1.35 at 1325 I went up to 1.5 GHz at 1325, and it still runs smooth, faster than ever, and battery had been improved after moving up to 1.5. Weird..Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

reuuin said:


> Throw the phone in the freezer and benchmark like a boss


I know this was probably sarcasm but just in case someone wanted to try this. Don't. Well unless you want a nice paperweight gift that cost you $650. I mean you would be one cool guy having a Galaxy Nexus as a paper weight but personally I do not think it is worth it.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> I've read a few articles where they stated the OMAP4460 wasn't able to reach 1.5 GHz becuase of a known bug. Either way the phone is super smooth with higher benchmarks. I know they don't necessarily mean anything... but linpack is reaching 102 where i've only reach 95 with trinitys 1.5 GHz.


Links please? Would love to read about it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Franco's kernel is on xda (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1422956)
> 
> If it's on rootz, it's not under cdma at least, maybe it's under gsm.


It is
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-gpl22-feb-182-francokernel-403-165ghz-uv-colorcontrol/


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> thats just it tho.. i COULDNT do 1.42 like alot of other processors.... but 1.65 works fine??? makes no sense to me lol


Technology isn't perfect, there are always imperfections in manufacturing, however minor, that can cause changes in functionality and performance. In tech, a company can make the same part and alter it on a micro scale, but still sell it under the same name without there being any readily available information. Therefore our processors might be slightly different but in the same phone. Yet, I also couldn't do 1.4 but I can do 1.65 with no problem, I love speeeeed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

i was playing super smash bros on n64oid with the 1.65 and after 15 mins it froze up and then rebooted







(((


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> i was playing super smash bros on n64oid with the 1.65 and after 15 mins it froze up and then rebooted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your phone overheated then did what it is supposed to do. Lower the clock speed.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Your phone overheated then did what it is supposed to do. Lower the clock speed.


you wouldnt happen to know why it can play the game without skipping but the audio is awful and skips constantly every second would you..?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Not Franco /


Which kernel then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm staying at 1.5.. It's really fast and been stable all day.. Phone don't heat up much either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> you wouldnt happen to know why it can play the game without skipping but the audio is awful and skips constantly every second would you..?


Check the "Frame Skip" setting in settings. Make sure it is set to 0.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

are you guys upping the voltage on the higher clock speeds? or are you just cranking the speed up out of the box


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Was listening to music on bt today, phone rebooted, then froze. Had to do a battery pull. Was set at 1600-1400mv. Went back to Trinity. I'll try it some more, but needed my phone to be 100% for work.


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

Franco has upped the high speed voltages by default. Actually all his default voltages are on the high side

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> Was listening to music on bt today, phone rebooted, then froze. Had to do a battery pull. Was set at 1600-1400mv. Went back to Trinity. I'll try it some more, but needed my phone to be 100% for work.


Your min was set at 1.4ghz? No surprise there haha


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Check the "Frame Skip" setting in settings. Make sure it is set to 0.


You sure? I fins 2 frame skips are perfect for me


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> It's on a Trinity test build but the battery life wasn't even worth it...idle drain was crazy bad.
> 
> Your min was set at 1.4ghz? No surprise there haha


Looks like voltage not not clock speed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Also anyone have his app? I'm running the newest version with updated color control and wondering what people's thoughts are on the color.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Looks like voltage not not clock speed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Right, it was the voltage, thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

9wire said:


> Right, it was the voltage, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


However to answer your actual question an SOD is almost always caused by too low voltage. It could also be a problem with hotplug too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Also anyone have his app? I'm running the newest version with updated color control and wondering what people's thoughts are on the color.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was wondering the same, also anyone know what the stock gama values are?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Franco's 18.2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I was wondering the same, also anyone know what the stock gama values are?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think stock is 194 for each

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

